# Best overall Spitfire armament?



## Oreo (Jul 26, 2008)

The Spitfire was manufactured throughout the entire war, and with various gun combinations as the war went on. I will post the gun arrangements I am familiar with and you can vote for the best.

Here's where it gets interesting. "Best" doesn't have to mean "the biggest thump," it can also mean "best all-around." You have to remember that the Spitfire was a light-weight dog-fighting aircraft, and equipment weight was at a premium, as was drag. The heavier the guns were, the less maneuverable it could be. Also, cannons were not always the best for every job, as they were harder to aim in a dogfight, and fired more slowly, meaning they were less likely to hit a gyrating target.

Now, I just know somebody's going to remember some obscure Spitfire armament I've forgotten about or never heard of. That's life. If you choose "other", please tell us on the thread what that "other" was, and verify that the Spit actually used such armament in squadron service.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 27, 2008)

Also most of the earlier spitfires were not stable in firing 4x 20mm Hispanos. (the recoil twisted the wings and upset aim and sighting) Late models had a wing redesign that was better suited iirc and were more stable in firing. (the Mk.21 onward had 4x 20's as the standard armament)

I think the best all around armament was the 2x Hispanos and 2x .50's.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

A good poll, I think! There have been votes for all but the photo-recon armament, and I don't really expect any votes for it! Also the 4 .303's I believe were used by the very first Spit Mk I's.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 27, 2008)

By the way, this was a matter of great debate during the war. Douglas Bader, for instance, stood up for the .303, and is probably a big part of why they made the 2 and 4 wing rather than going to 4 20's as on Hurricane IIC.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think only the prototype Spitfires Mk.I's had the 4x gun wing, all production I's had the 8.


----------



## Juha (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with Kool Kitty and voted for E-wing.

Juha


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2008)

Voted for the 2x .50's and 2x 20mm... Im not a fan of the .303 cartridge for destroying aircraft...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm going with the 50's and the 20mm too!


----------

